# Shopping.



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Where do you guys do your guinea pig shopping? I'm from a small town in Canada and no where near any decent pet stores so online will probably be my best bet for what I'm looking for.

I want a ramp for my guinea pig, and I was hoping it could get a spiraly type one to take up less space in their cage.

I was thinking maybe a even a rat ramp would work but I don't know where to find thing like this.

Right now I have a strait ramp made of wood, with a towel on top of it for better grip, but I know wood can't last long as it rots

If you guys could direct me to a website with small animal ramps, or even to a ramp its self I would love you.

Thank you.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Kind of like the ones they have for zhu zhu pets.


----------

